
Ask HN: Masters degree GPA and job - woodleywoo
I know similar question has been asked many times. But I wanted some opinion on this topic. I have 4 years of work experience working with companies like Cisco, Oracle. I decided to go to grad school in 2016 fall. Now I am done with one semester and my GPA is 3.33 :(.<p>I already have an Internship from Cisco for summer. I am worried how much my GPA could hurt me for full time job. I have a decent open source profile, where I have contributed to Eclipse Project. Some personal projects in GitHub with more than 10 stars or forks. I also have ~12k reputation in Stackoverflow. Would recruiters see my GPA as big negative?<p>PS: I have BS in Computer Science with 3.5 GPA
======
CyberFonic
If a potential employer is only going to look at your GPA, then you probably
wouldn't want to work such a jerk.

Having work experience (I'm assuming the 4 years are full time - not
internships) and a MS would make you look pretty good. I don't know about the
non-work metrics (GitHub & SO), but certainly continuing to work for the likes
of Cisco is going to look good.

The only suggestion I would make is to avoid being a jack of all trades. Make
sure that your experience is substantial in a small number of in-demand areas.

~~~
woodleywoo
Thanks CyberFonic.

------
JamesBarney
If you want to work a very boring large enterprise company whose software
recruiting theory is trapped in the 60's then you might run into some issues.

Otherwise you'll be fine.

